# Neutrocork



## TemperanceOwl (Feb 21, 2015)

Has anyone ever heard of this brand of corks: Neutrocork

This is what my LHBS carries. If you google it and go to the parent website, amorimcork.co.za it appears that this company makes various products using cork, including flooring and recycled cork products. The price for #9 1-3/4" corks is about $16 per 100, and since it's local, no shipping of course.

I've never heard anyone here mention them, so I'm curious about the quality.

Here's the description from the website.
"Individual molded cork, made of fine cork granules, recommended for basic to premium wines and wines with a maturation potential of 24 months.

Smooth, uniform shape and great structural stability provide a high degree of consistency, featuring Amorim’s preventive and curative measures for reduction of TCA."

Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## TemperanceOwl (Feb 21, 2015)

*Cork Question*

Anybody ever heard of Neutrocork?


----------



## bkisel (Feb 21, 2015)

Not me. 

I suspect you're looking for a positive response but I just felt bad that no one has yet posted to your thread.


----------



## cintipam (Feb 21, 2015)

Hi TO

I know lots of folks were discussing a new cork with a similar name for quite a while. So I googled as you suggested and it does seem to be a new cork. It could be just a new maker and distributor of the Nomacorcs, or whatever the other cork is. The write up does sound interesting, and they clearly state that it is not for long long term storage. Also discuss that no cork taint could happen. Sounds like they are really trying. I think they are just so new no one has any experience yet. But hopefully over time someone will try some, then see your question and give their opinion.

Pam in cinti


----------



## sour_grapes (Feb 21, 2015)

TemperanceOwl said:


> Here's the description from the website.
> "Individual molded cork, made of fine cork granules, recommended for basic to premium wines and wines with a maturation potential of 24 months.
> 
> Smooth, uniform shape and great structural stability provide a high degree of consistency, featuring Amorim’s preventive and curative measures for reduction of TCA."



As best as I can tell, that is pretty much the description of any agglomerated cork. I think it would be fine for not-so-long storage. I personally would trust it for 3-5 years, but that is a WAG.


----------



## TemperanceOwl (Feb 21, 2015)

Thanks, everybody!
I've just spent the past hour searching the web for any reviews, and there don't seem to be any at all. The company claims to be 15 years old and have published articles comparing agglomerated to synthetic corks, but I've found NO reviews from users. I think I might bite the bullet and order the "Perfect corks" from finevinewines. I don't know how long I'll keep my wine, but don't want my corks to be the Achilles heels. 
Thanks for the comments!


----------



## TemperanceOwl (Feb 21, 2015)

Sour Grapes, I saw an old post of yours that said you use Lafitte and personalize your corks from them. I went to their website and was unable to find any prices or information about printing on the corks. Do you still use these corks?


----------



## sour_grapes (Feb 21, 2015)

TemperanceOwl said:


> Sour Grapes, I saw an old post of yours that said you use Lafitte and personalize your corks from them. I went to their website and was unable to find any prices or information about printing on the corks. Do you still use these corks?



No, no, that was not me. Jim (@boatboy24) and, I think, Mike (@ibglowin) and Dan (@Runningwolf) have used Lafitte, if memory serves. I just use 1+1 (agglomerated + a disc of natural cork) from my LHBS. I think the supplier is LD Carlson originally.


----------

